# Looking for Sunday Ride, mid-Peninsula?



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

I just moved up to the Bay Area from LA, and I'm looking for a good Sunday group ride. Preference is something starting somewhere between Redwood City and Palo Alto. All suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Minabud (Sep 6, 2012)

How long of a ride are you looking at? I am around the redwood city area. I usually jump on the bay trail or sawyer camp trail (both are just awesome!)


----------



## royalbomber (Sep 11, 2012)

that sounds like fun


----------



## poplid (Sep 20, 2012)

*Yea*

Im in San Jose. Sounds like fun!


----------



## M3LTW (Jul 18, 2012)

I usually do the loop starting at Alameda and Sandhill. I head up past Whiskey Hill, turn right and work my way to Olive Hill, then around to Portola and up Old La Honda and back down. Then finish up by continuing on Portola to Alpine/Arastadero/Page Mill/Foothill. I average 13 or so with the trip up Old La Honda. Without Old La Honda, about 16-17 MPH average, so not sure if I'd hold you back. Most likely. Hit me up if you'd like, I usually go Saturday morning.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome to the Bay Area.

You may want to join a group ride from the local cycling clubs. The ones that come to mind in you area are Western Wheelers, Alto Velo, and Stanford Cycling. Most of the clubs have scheduled rides throughout the week catering to different skill levels. Some bike shops may have organized rides as well, so you might want to check those around your neighborhood.

Probably the most popular rides near you would be The Loop (Portola Valley) or the Bay Trail. Groups from all over (Peninsula, South Bay, etc) will usually converge at that area and pick the hills they want to climb.

Here's a list of trails that you can check out as well: Bay Area Bike Rides


----------

